# Muskies in september.



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Am i correct in thinking that late september or early october is a good time to go north for muskie. Anywhere from Wisconsin to Minnesota and even into Canada. My boss and i have been trying for a couple years to go muskie fishing and we are determined to go this year. Would figure on a guide service. Nothing on the expensive side but not the cheap side, so if you have some recommendations please let me have em.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

I'd think they'd be trying to fatten up for the winter? IMHO, Fall is the 2nd best season of the year to fish.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Stampede said:


> Am i correct in thinking that late september or early october is a good time to go north for muskie.


My favorite time of the year, North or South. Tourists are gone. Insects are dead. The scenery gets more beautiful by the minute. And the fish are feeding up for winter.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

The ONLY and I mean ONLY thing I don't like about fall fishing is the leaves on the water when I'm trolling. They follow the line down to the lure and foul it's action. You have to continually check them. And no, placing the rod tip in the water doesn't eliminate it.
Of course if you're casting, that's a different animal.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

If you want a charter I would hands down go out with Capt Jim Fleming of Drifter 2 Charters. He fishes near the Thames River on Lake St Clair in Canada. The hands down best time to book a muskie trip is the first week of October. Last time we went we hooked up 21 times and landed 18 fish in one day. Absolutely unheard of for muskie numbers. Biggest fish was 48" long. 519-845-1115


----------



## gamblerman (Mar 4, 2014)

Canadia can certainly be awesome in September, it can also break your heart. Many years, there will be little fronts come banging through, and you can go from gentle water to four footers in an afternoon. The wind they have up there is not like what we get down here, and it can spoil your day. It can also get the muskies rockin if you can stay upright long enough to cast.
We went to LOTW last year the second week of September. It never got real cold but we did need to dress for the mornings and run the cabin heater at night. If you are looking for lodging, I highly recommend Ballards Black Island Resort - first class folks and food on an island in the wilds. Our muskie trip of a lifetime didn't happen, but the last day the native guide (one day that came with our package) took us walleye fishing and we got one right after the other followed by a shore lunch I'll never forget. Then, he put us on his ski spots and I got one, finally.
Before I went all the way across the border again, I'd seriously consider Cass, Itasca, Hubbard counties in northern Minnesota. You will still have windy days but different lake choices to accommodate the conditions. Half the fun is in the planning, so enjoy! gm

ps, if you are considering fishing the Canadian Shield region, please read Dick Pearson's book "Muskies on the Shield". a great resource!


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

One of the best muskie guides around is Bob Tomasko 440-834-1347.

Have used him several times, he'll educate you as well.


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

If you're willing to go to Nipissing, get Danny Colomby from nipissingmuskies.com

He puts you on fish.


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

Stampede said:


> Am i correct in thinking that late september or early october is a good time to go north for muskie. Anywhere from Wisconsin to Minnesota and even into Canada. My boss and i have been trying for a couple years to go muskie fishing and we are determined to go this year. Would figure on a guide service. Nothing on the expensive side but not the cheap side, so if you have some recommendations please let me have em.


I'm in the camp that believes you really get the hogs late October until first ice. I recently moved down from Duluth and can attest to the fishing getting better late in fall. I'm headed up to Northern Minnesota October 22, it will be cold but we have done well even later into November. The western basin of Lake Vermilion is world class and getting better every year. Just look at the numbers from the PMTT up there this year http://www.promusky.com/results/2015/15LV.htm


----------



## gamblerman (Mar 4, 2014)

Vermilion can certainly give a man the fish of his dreams, esp. the Western basin. I didn't mention it, though, since it can be very dangerous to navigate once they pull the buoys out in, I think, mid-September. Now, a good guide could make a big difference there but I didn't feel right sending him to that big, complex lake with just a map and a Lakemaster chip. gm


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

Yes, I certainly wouldn't advise anyone to run wide open on the big beauty up north if they haven't fished it. That being said, the lake is so full of big blondes that a spot that looks good is usually good. Trolling is usually the tactic that late and presents risks, thats why I usually whip out the neoprene gloves and cast structure. I also prefer the Western basin late in the year because you get a little more shelter from the wind. Also, depending on your tolerance for winter camping, a trip to Vermilion can be far more cost effective than running up to Ontario, with equal trophy potential.


----------

